# From Nature's Garden to UK



## Araseth (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm very interested in purchasing from Nature's Garden but I live in the UK. I was wondering if anybody else from the UK had ordered from them and could tell me what they thought of the delivery? For example was it fast? Easy to recieve? Very expensive or very reasonable? Thanks


----------

